# Hecke schneiden - Wann zulässig?



## Christine (21. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*



			
				1686Christine schrieb:
			
		

> (Soll ich doch schon schnell mal die Buchenhecke schneiden, bevor die
> Piepsies ihre Nester dort bauen)



Hallo Christine,

ich soll ja nicht immer meckern -  versteh ich gar nicht - aber ich glaube, Du bist ein bisserl spät drann. Wenn ich nicht irre, sagt die Vogelschutz-Verordnung o.ä., am 1. März ist Schluß mit Hecke schneiden...


----------



## 1686christine (21. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*

  
Ohhh....!

Ich dachte immer ab 1. April!?? 

Mmmmhhh...

Dann lass ich es eben, ist eh nicht so hoch und Lust habe ich auch keine.... 

Christine


----------



## Annett (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*

Hallo Christine.

Frag doch zur Sicherheit einfach mal auf der Gemeinde an.... vielleicht gibt es da wieder unterschiedliche Regelungen - tät mich nicht wundern. 
Bei uns ist auch Ende Februar Schluß mit Baumfällaktionen usw.

Aber Fragen kostet nix.


----------



## 1686christine (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*

Annett 

Nimm mir nun nicht die Hoffnung.... 

(Jetzt hatte ich doch endlich einen Grund mich zu drücken.... )

Christine


----------



## Christine (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*

Hallo Christine,

hier bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein ist auf jeden Fall am 15. März Schluß. Hoffe, dass "hilft" Dir weiter...    

PS:  Bei dem Wetter ist das eh viel zu gefährlich!

Ansonsten:

FROHSTERN!!!!


----------



## 1686christine (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*

Danke blumenelse

Glück gehabt. 

Ist eh noch nicht so hoch und dann schneide ich irgendwann,wenn ich wieder darf
(Mist, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben)! 

Christine


----------



## Frank (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*

Tachchen,

bei uns ist seit letzten Donnerstag Schluß mit "Baumfällaktionen" ...


----------



## 1686christine (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*

Ach Christine

Komme aus Schleswig-Holstein (Ecktown) 

(Hast einen schönen Namen Christine  )

Gruß Christine


----------



## Christine (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*



> Ist eh noch nicht so hoch und dann schneide ich irgendwann,wenn ich wieder darf
> (Mist, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben)!



Aber dann lohnt es sich doch viel mehr, das Zeug wächst inzwischen doch noch ein bisschen 



> Komme aus Schleswig-Holstein (Ecktown)


Ich weiß. Ich komm aus Lübeck. 



> (Hast einen schönen Namen Christine )


Ja, nicht wahr!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*

Das mit dem "Schnittverbot" scheint wirklich überall anders geregelt zu sein.

Gleich vorneweg, damit ihr uns nicht falsch versteht, wir sind durchaus auch der Meinung, das man jetzt, bis in den Herbst auf den Schnitt der Hecken verzichten sollte .... allerdings geregelt ist das in Rheinland-Pfalz anders:

Die Schonzeit für Hecken und Gebüsche geht vom 01.03. bis 30.09. eines jeden Jahres. Dies beinhaltet allerdings nur das Roden und den radikalen Rück- bzw. Abschnitt einer Hecke. Formschnitte sind über das gesamte Jahr zulässig und unterliegen keinerlei Beschränkungen, ausser dem Hinweis bei diesen Schnitten auf eventuelle Vogelbrutplätze Rücksicht zu nehmen und den Schnitt entsprechend vorsichtig auszuführen.

Stünde die Buchenhecke von Christine in Rheinland-Pfalz, dürfte sie, rein juristisch betrachtet, noch in Form gebracht werden ...


----------



## Stefan_375 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*

Hallo,



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schonzeit für Hecken und Gebüsche geht vom 01.03. bis 30.09. eines jeden Jahres. Dies beinhaltet allerdings nur das Roden und den radikalen Rück- bzw. Abschnitt einer Hecke. Formschnitte sind über das gesamte Jahr zulässig und unterliegen keinerlei Beschränkungen, ausser dem Hinweis bei diesen Schnitten auf eventuelle Vogelbrutplätze Rücksicht zu nehmen und den Schnitt entsprechend vorsichtig auszuführen.



Eben. Die Landesnaturschutzgesetze unterscheiden sich da im Detail. Manche sind ambionierter, manche weniger. Dem privaten Kleingärtner können sie aber allesamt nicht reinreden. Was IMHO auch blödsinnig wäre. Weil niemand solche Vorgaben kontrollieren kann. Und das auch gar nicht beabsichtigt ist.

Insofern bleibt es immer dem Einzelnen überlassen, welche Vögel u.a. Tiere er bei sich duldet, sie fördert, sie umbringt, ihnen den Lebensraum lässt / nimmt usw. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter...

Wir hier haben keine Amseln mehr. Auf dem Bild unten nisteten noch welche erfolgreich - das Bild ist aber vom vorletzten Jahr. Seit wir eine Katze haben, meiden die Amseln unser Grundstück. Ist ja auch klar. Junge Amseln sind aus irgendeinem Grund so blöde, dass sie noch flugunfähig aus dem Nest hüpfen und sich am Boden irgendwo verstecken, wo sie von den Altvögeln weiter so lange gefüttert werden, bis sie __ fliegen können. Diese "Strategie" ist natürlich zum Scheitern verurteilt, wenn auf dem Grundstück nächtlich Killer-Kätzchen auf die Jagd geht :-(

Also lassen sich Amseln mit Nachwuchs hier nicht mehr blicken. Und es spielt gar keine Rolle, zu welcher Zeit wir Hecken schneiden oder nicht... 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Frank (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hecke schneiden - Wann zulässig?*

Hi Leute,

ich hab das Thema geteilt, hier gehts mit dem "Heckenschnitt" weiter.


----------



## Armin (22. März 2008)

*AW: Amsel mit Nistmaterial!*



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem "Schnittverbot" scheint wirklich überall anders geregelt zu sein.
> 
> Gleich vorneweg, damit ihr uns nicht falsch versteht, wir sind durchaus auch der Meinung, das man jetzt, bis in den Herbst auf den Schnitt der Hecken verzichten sollte .... allerdings geregelt ist das in Rheinland-Pfalz anders:
> 
> ...



Hy,

in Baden-Württemberg ist das auch so. Formschnitte sind jederzeit möglich.
Mal nach Baumschutzsatzung (incl. Stadt) oder Baumschutzverordnung (incl. Bundesland) googeln.


Gruß Armin


----------



## 1686christine (23. März 2008)

*AW: Hecke schneiden - Wann zulässig?*

Hallo

Ich werde meine Hecke jetzt trotzdem erst mal nicht mehr schneiden, denn ich habe sie im Herbst doch ziemlich gekürzt und nun  sind nur die
dünnen Triebe hoch gewachsen. Aber mich stört das nicht (gibt wichtigeres) 

Ich überlass mal erst mal den Vögelchen das Feld, das ist mir wichtiger als eine gebügelte Hecke. 

Im Garten sieht es sowieso so aus, alles kann ich gar nicht schaffen, muß halt Prioritäten setzen 

Gruß Christine


----------

